# Firework Festival, Loreley Germany



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Bad news I'm afraid for the proposed 'Rhine in Flames' firework festival meet at Loreley along the Rhine in Germany in September . . Although I was initially assured that reservations would be held for 10 vans at the one campsite, Gerhard kindly telephoned and actually spoke to them - it seems that there is NO reservations taken during this festival period and although an adjoining field would be made available this is going to be on a first come basis - we felt that to plan a 'meet' would be hit and miss if some were turned away so unfortunately this 'meet' is now off the menu . . . Sylvia & I still plan on going but will prob give the Loreley a miss & take in Luxenburg on the way and then some of the Mosel vally area, I know that Bob [whistlingypsy] will be out that way then and although our itinerary is [so far] hazy we'll no doubt pass them going the opp direction.
My apologies to all of you who showed an interest - it goes to prove that what they say about me is all true, I couldn't organise a P***up in a brewery if I tried . . but I did try :wink:


----------

